# fink utilité et utilisation ?



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis tombé sur un page parlant de fink, j'aimerai en savoir un peu plus...

Si j'ai bien compris, fink permet d'installer des application unix sur les mac... Est-ce bien cela ? Est-ce sa seule utilité ?

Est-ce qu'il est possible d'installer gvim (gnome-vim) avec fink ? Et kpovmodeler ?

Merci d'avance.

PS : Dans la page que j'ai vue, il parlaient de X11, a quoi sert X11 ? Et comment savoir s'il est déjà installé sur mon MAC ?


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

Lorsque X11 est install&#233;, il y a une application "X11" dans /Applications/Utilities.
X11 est un serveur graphique utilis&#233; sur les machines UN*X. Apple ayant son propre syst&#232;me d'affichage (Quartz), ils ont adapt&#233; X11 pour qu'une fen&#234;tre s'affichant dans le serveur X11 s'affiche dans Quartz.
Par exemple, OpenOffice, qui sera bient&#244;t une v&#233;ritable application Cocoa (ou Carbon, je ne me souviens plus, mais avec une interface &#224; la Apple) utilise pour l'instant X11 comme sous Linux.
On peut compiler et faire tourner les applications GNOME et KDE de la sorte.

Pour revenir &#224; Fink : c'est tr&#232;s exactement ce que tu d&#233;cris. Une pr&#233;paration de paquets pr&#234;ts &#224; &#234;tre compil&#233;s puis install&#233;s sur le Mac. On y trouve une foultitude de choses, de la commande en mode caract&#232;re &#224; GNOME, KDE etc.
Personnellement, j'utilise MacPorts, projet jumeau.

Quant &#224; gvim, nul besoin de Fink. Il se trouve que j'ai recompil&#233; Vim70 sur mon Mac ce matin et il suffit de t&#233;l&#233;charger les sources sur le site et de compiler. Voire de t&#233;l&#233;charger les binaires pr&#234;ts &#224; l'emploi  !


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

Alors comment puis-je savoir si X11 me serait utile ou non ?

Dois-je l'installer ?


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2007)

kpovmedeler utilise KDE => il faut KDE => il faut X11 [dans quelques mois, ce ne sera plus n&#233;cessaire ]
Pour Vim dans sa petite fen&#234;tre : il te suffit de t&#233;l&#233;charger le binaire ici. Pas besoin de X11.


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

Juste une question pour ma culture, c'est quoi Darwin ?

(Tu me conseille MacPort ou fink ?)


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

pour kpovmodeler, pourrais tu m'expliquer &#233;tape par &#233;tape ce que je dois faire, car je veux pas faire de conneries...


----------



## p4bl0 (19 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Alors comment puis-je savoir si X11 me serait utile ou non ?
> 
> Dois-je l'installer ?


&#231;a d&#233;pend des applicatiosn dont tu as besoin 
Il est aujourd'hui n&#233;cessaire pour OpenOffice.org par exemple (un portage natif doit sortir cette ann&#233;e), ou pour The Gimp etc...


Dans le m&#234;me genre, mais mis &#224; jour plus souvent, il y a MacPorts (http://www.macports.org/) 

*EDIT :* il y a eu 3 post depuis que j'ai ouvert la page dans un onglet et j'avais pas vu... du coup le miens ne sert plus &#224; rien... :rateau:


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

donc macport est meilleur ?


----------



## kolbek (19 Janvier 2007)

sinon pour gvim j'ai d&#233;compress&#233; le fichier t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; et dedant j'ai vim et gvim, mais quand je clique 2 fois sur gvim ca fait rien... ca doit bien servir a qqch non ?


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2007)

&#199;a devrait ...  Mais qu'importe : lance le Vim et tu auras ton &#233;diteur dans une fen&#234;tre. C'est bien cela que tu veux, non ?

Je pr&#233;f&#232;re MacPorts mais Fink est bien aussi, hein ? Pour installer ton soft, comme il n'est pas r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; dans MacPorts, prend Fink qui, lui, a un package KPovModeler. Il va te falloir compiler s&#233;v&#232;re : KDE et tout &#231;a. Donc, disons que tu travailles avec Fink : tu peux aussi utiliser FinkCommander (encore qu'il n'ait pas l'air trop r&#233;cent). Tu lui dis d'installer le paquetage voulu et il devrait se charger de tous les t&#233;l&#233;chargements et compilations.


----------



## kolbek (20 Janvier 2007)

kpovmedeler utilise KDE => il faut KDE => il faut X11 [dans quelques mois, ce ne sera plus n&#233;cessaire  ===>> Pourquoi cela ne sera plus n&#233;cessaire ?

et comme kpovmodeler est "unstable" risque t il d'y avoir des erreurs graves ou une d&#233;sinstallation r&#233;soudra tout en cas de probl&#232;me ?

Toujours pour Vim, ya a t il un moyen de faire que la commande "gvim devel/java/tp3/MaClasse.java" (ou "vim devel/java/tp3/MaClasse.java") m'ouvre vim 7 avec le fichier voulu car pour le moment c'est le vim version terminal qui s'ouvre....

M&#234;me question si je veux que se soit TaxtMate a la aplace vim (commande : "textmate devel/java/tp3/MaClasse.java").


----------



## ntx (20 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Juste une question pour ma culture, c'est quoi Darwin ?


C'est la couche logiciel sur laquelle se base Mac OSX. 
Elle est libre et constitue elle-même un OS ... mais sans la couche graphique Aqua.


----------



## Warflo (20 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> M&#234;me question si je veux que se soit TaxtMate a la aplace vim (commande : "textmate devel/java/tp3/MaClasse.java").



Je sais juste que TextMate te propose d'installer la commande "mate" la premi&#233;re fois que tu l'utilises.
Donc si tu as accept&#233;s, tu peux faire "mate ~/main.py", ce qui t'ouvres ~/main.py dans TextMate.

Pour les autres applications, tu peux faire "open -a tonApp ~/main.py"


----------



## FjRond (20 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> donc macport est meilleur ?



Non. Tout dépend des programmes dont on a besoin. Personnellement, je préfère fink, bien qu'ayant installé également MacPort, pour deux raisons :
 le système des packages virtuels qui permet de ne pas réinstaller un paquet avec fink s'il a déjà été installé par une autre voie. Exemple : si je veux installer un programme qui a besoin de teTeX comme dépendance que j'ai déjà installé sans fink ni macport, cela est possible sans que fink me ré-installe teTeX; alors que macport me le ré-installe. Il suffit d'avoir installé avec fink un petit paquets virtuel (system-tetex) pour qu'il reconnaisse la présence du programme sur la machine. Ça n'existe pas avec MacPort.
 les miroirs pour télécharger les packages fink sont nettement plus efficaces (et facilement configurables) que macport.

Pour installer X11 à partir du DVD d'install de MAc OS X, de nombreuses discussions ont déjà traité ce sujet; une petite recherche permettra de trouver aisément. La mise à jour est hautement recommandée.

Pour installer et utiliser fink, bien lire la documentation.


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

je ne comprend pas...


```
[ordinateur-de-nicolas-k:~] - 00:54:12
nico $ /sw/bin/fink install kpovmodeler
Password:
Information about 5900 packages read in 1 seconds.

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     giflib: GIF image format handling library (LZW)
(2)     libungif: GIF image format handling library (no LZW)

Pick one: [1] 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     tetex-base: Base programs for a teTeX installation
(2)     ptex-base: Base programs for a pTeX installation
(3)     system-tetex: Placeholder package for manually installed teTeX
(4)     tetex-nox-base: Base programs for a teTeX installation
(5)     ptex-nox-base: Base programs for a pTeX installation

Pick one: [1] 3

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     xfree86: Free X11 implementation
(2)     xorg: Free X11 implementation

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     openslp-ssl-dev: Development files for OpenSLP
(2)     openslp-dev: Development files for OpenSLP

Pick one: [1] 

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     ghostscript-fonts: Standard fonts for Ghostscript
(2)     system-ghostscript: Placeholder package for manually installed ghostscript
(3)     system-ghostscript6: Placeholder package for manually installed ghostscript 6.01
(4)     system-ghostscript8: Placeholder package for manually installed ghostscript 8.51

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     help2man: Generates man pages from program output
(2)     help2man-perl586: Generates man pages from program output
(3)     help2man-perl588: Generates man pages from program output

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.

fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     lynx-ssl: Dummy upgrade package for lynx with system-openssl
(2)     lynx: Console based web browser
(3)     links-ssl: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(4)     links: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(5)     w3m-ssl: Upgrade package for w3m
(6)     w3m: Text-mode WWW browser with tables/frames
(7)     elinks: Development version of Links text WWW browser
(8)     elinks-ssl: Development version of Links text WWW browser

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 kpovmodeler
The following 165 additional packages will be installed:
 arts arts-dev arts-shlibs aspell aspell-dev aspell-shlibs atk1 atk1-shlibs autoconf automake1.8 automake1.9
 cyrus-sasl2-dev cyrus-sasl2-shlibs daemonic dbus-dev dbus-qt3-dev dbus-qt3-shlibs dbus-shlibs docbook-dsssl-nwalsh
 docbook-dtd docbook-utils docbook-xsl esound esound-bin esound-common esound-shlibs expat flex-devel fltk-x11
 fltk-x11-shlibs fontconfig2-dev fontconfig2-shlibs gettext gettext-dev gettext-tools ghostscript-fonts giflib
 giflib-bin giflib-shlibs glib glib-shlibs glib2 glib2-dev glib2-shlibs glitz glitz-shlibs gtk+ gtk+-data gtk+-shlibs
 gtk+2 gtk+2-dev gtk+2-shlibs gtk-doc help2man html-tagset-pm imlib imlib-shlibs intltool kdebase3-unified
 kdebase3-unified-shlibs kdegraphics3-base kdelibs3-unified kdelibs3-unified-dev kdelibs3-unified-shlibs lcms
 lcms-shlibs lesstif lesstif-shlibs libart2 libart2-shlibs libgettextpo2-shlibs libidn libidn-shlibs libjpeg
 libjpeg-bin libjpeg-shlibs libmad libmad-shlibs libncursesw5 libncursesw5-shlibs libogg libogg-shlibs libpaper1
 libpaper1-dev libpaper1-shlibs libpng3 libpng3-shlibs libtiff libtiff-bin libtiff-shlibs libtool14 libtool14-shlibs
 libusb libusb-shlibs libvorbis0 libvorbis0-shlibs libwww libwww-bin libwww-pm586 libwww-shlibs libxml2 libxml2-bin
 libxml2-shlibs libxslt libxslt-bin libxslt-shlibs lua lua-shlibs lynx lynx-ssl m4 netpbm netpbm-bin netpbm-shlibs
 netpbm10-shlibs openexr openexr-dev openjade openmotif3 openmotif3-shlibs openslp-ssl-dev openslp-ssl-shlibs opensp4
 opensp4-dev opensp4-shlibs openssl097-shlibs pango1-xft2 pango1-xft2-dev pango1-xft2-shlibs pcre pcre-bin pcre-shlibs
 pkgconfig poppler-qt3 poppler-qt3-shlibs poppler1 poppler1-shlibs povray qt3 qt3-designer qt3-doc qt3-linguist
 qt3-shlibs readline5 readline5-shlibs remap-bad-apple-keys sane-backends sane-backends-dev sane-backends-shlibs
 scrollkeeper sgml-entities-iso8879 sgmls-pm system-openssl-dev system-tetex t1lib1 t1lib1-shlibs texi2html texinfo
 unsermake xdg-base xfontpath xfree86 xfree86-shlibs xml-parser-pm586 xpdf
Do you want to continue? [Y/n] 
Reading buildlock packages...
/sw/bin/dpkg-lockwait -i /sw/fink/dists/unstable/main/binary-darwin-i386/base/expat_1.95.8-2_darwin-i386.deb
S&#233;lection du paquet expat pr&#233;c&#233;demment d&#233;s&#233;lectionn&#233;.
dpkg : retirer expat1 en faveur de expat ...
dpkg : oui, suppression de expat1 en faveur de expat.
(Lecture de la base de donn&#233;es... 4687 fichiers et r&#233;pertoires d&#233;j&#224; install&#233;s.)
D&#233;paquetage de expat (&#224; partir de .../expat_1.95.8-2_darwin-i386.deb) ...
Param&#233;trage de expat (1.95.8-2) ...
Reading buildlock packages...
Could not resolve inconsistent dependencies!

Fink isn't sure how to install the above packages safely. You may be able to fix things by running:

  fink scanpackages
  apt-get update
  apt-get install gettext-dev=0.10.40-25 gettext=0.10.40-25

Failed: Fink::SysState: Could not resolve inconsistent dependencies
[ordinateur-de-nicolas-k:~] - 00:55:10
nico $
```


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

Voici les dépendances que * kpovmodeler* a besoin d'installer.

```
% fink show-deps kpovmodeler                         
Information about 6860 packages read in 2 seconds.

Package: kpovmodeler (3.5.5-1022)
To install the compiled package...
  The following other packages (and their dependencies) must be installed:
    kdegraphics3-base (>= 3.5.5-1022)
    povray
  The following other packages must not be installed:
    [none]
To compile this package from source...
  The following packages are also compiled at the same time:
    kdegraphics3 (3.5.5-1022)
    kdegraphics3-dev (3.5.5-1022)
    kcoloredit (3.5.5-1022)
    kdvi (3.5.5-1022)
    kfax (3.5.5-1022)
    kgamma (3.5.5-1022)
    kghostview (3.5.5-1022)
    kiconedit (3.5.5-1022)
    kolourpaint (3.5.5-1022)
    kpdf (3.5.5-1022)
    kooka (3.5.5-1022)
    kruler (3.5.5-1022)
    ksnapshot (3.5.5-1022)
    ksvg (3.5.5-1022)
    kuickshow (3.5.5-1022)
    kview (3.5.5-1022)
    kde-kfile-image-plugins (3.5.5-1022)
    kmrml (3.5.5-1022)
    kdegraphics3-base (3.5.5-1022)
  The following other packages (and their dependencies) must be installed:
    arts-dev (>= 1.5.5-1021)
    autoconf (>= 2.60-1)
    cctools-single-module
    expat1
    fink (>= 0.24-1)
    fontconfig2-dev
    freetype219
    fribidi (>= 0.10.4-1)
    fribidi-dev (>= 0.10.4-1)
    fribidi-shlibs
    gettext-tools
    giflib | libungif
    giflib-shlibs | libungif-shlibs
    imlib (>= 1.9.14-2)
    imlib-shlibs
    kdebase3-unified (>= 3.5.5-1021)
    kdelibs3-unified-dev (>= 3.5.5-1021)
    lcms
    lcms-shlibs
    libart2
    libgettext3-dev
    libiconv-dev
    libidn
    libjpeg
    libpaper1
    libpaper1-shlibs
    libpng3 (>= 1.2.5-4)
    libtiff
    libtiff-bin
    libusb (>= 0.1.8-1015)
    libusb-shlibs (>= 0.1.8-1015)
    libwww
    libxml2
    openexr-dev (>= 1.2.2-31)
    pcre
    pkgconfig
    poppler-qt3 (>= 0.5.1-1)
    poppler-qt3-shlibs (>= 0.5.1-1)
    poppler1 (>= 0.5.1-1)
    povray
    qt3 (>= 3.3.6-1027)
    sane-backends-dev (>= 1.0.15-1004)
    sane-backends-shlibs (>= 1.0.15-1004)
    tetex-base
    unsermake (>= 0.4-0.20060316.1)
    x11-dev
    xpdf (>= 3.01-1002)
  The following other packages must not be installed:
    [none]
```
Quel est votre système ?
D'autre part je vous conseille de configurer fink pour installer les unstables. Pour ce faire, éditer le fichier /sw/etc/fink.conf avec pico:

```
% sudo pico /sw/etc/fink.conf
```
Et ajouter à la ligne Trees 'unstable/main unstable/crypto' comme ceci (attention: ça doit tenir en une ligne) :

```
Trees: local/main stable/main stable/crypto unstable/main unstable/crypto
```
Avez-vous bien instalé X11 et la dernière version de Xcode ? Il faut créer un compte pour le télécharger.
D'autre part, faites également un *fink selfupdate* après ces opérations. Vous pouvez désormais installer les paquets que vous souhaitez.
Une dernière chose: lorsque fink vous propose un choix, choisissez la solution par défaut. Si toutefois vous avez déjà installé une distribution teTeX ou TeXLive, choisissez la solution system-tetex qui est un paquet virtuel; sinon, faites le choix de tetex-base.


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

Je suis sur MAC OS X 10.4, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; install&#233; TexShop (je sais pas si ca a qqch a voir...)

J'ai &#233;galement d&#233;j&#224; mis les unstable par la methode indiqu&#233;e...

Pour les d&#233;pendence de kpovmodeler a besoin, je dois proc&#233;der comment ?


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> Je suis sur MAC OS X 10.4, j'ai déjà installé TexShop (je sais pas si ca a qqch a voir...)


TeXShop n'est pas TeX ou LaTeX, mais seulement un éditeur dédié à TeX/LaTeX. Pour savoir si LaTeX est installé, faites un:

```
% tex --version
```
Pour savoir où il est installé:

```
% which tex
```
Je suppose toutefois que si vous avez TeXShop, c'est que vous utilisez TeX/LaTeX et qu'il est donc installé.
Si vous avez utilisé l'i-Installer de Gerben Wierda, vous avez dû installer TeXLive dans le répertoire /usr/local/teTeX
vous avez également dû installer Ghostscript. Vous devrez donc opter pour le paquet virtuel 'system-ghostscript8'.


kolbek a dit:


> J'ai également déjà mis les unstable par la methode indiquée...
> 
> Pour les dépendence de kpovmodeler a besoin, je dois procéder comment ?


Il est préférable d'avoir Xcode 2.4.1.
Ce qui me gêne dans votre message d'erreur, c'est X11:

```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     xfree86: Free X11 implementation
(2)     xorg: Free X11 implementation
```
Faites ce que fink demande :

```
Fink isn't sure how to install the above packages safely. You may be able to fix things by running:

  fink scanpackages
  apt-get update
  apt-get install gettext-dev=0.10.40-25 gettext=0.10.40-25
```


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

```
nico $ tex --version
TeX 3.141592 (Web2C 7.5.5)
kpathsea version 3.5.5
Copyright 2005 D.E. Knuth.
Kpathsea is copyright 2005 Karl Berry and Olaf Weber.
There is NO warranty.  Redistribution of this software is
covered by the terms of both the TeX copyright and
the Lesser GNU General Public License.
For more information about these matters, see the file
named COPYING and the TeX source.
Primary author of TeX: D.E. Knuth.
Kpathsea written by Karl Berry, Olaf Weber, and others.

nico $ which tex
/usr/local/teTeX/bin/i386-apple-darwin-current/tex
```


j'ai bien XCode 2.4


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> j'ai bien XCode 2.4



Xcode 2.4.1 serait préférable.
Faites ce que demande fink, et ça devrait aller.


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

bah non ca fonctionne toujours pas...


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> bah non ca fonctionne toujours pas...



Qu'est-ce que &#231;a donne comme message d'erreur ?
J'ai lanc&#233; l'installation de kpovmodeler pour voir (sur eMac G4 ppc). Pour l'instant, tout semble se passer normalement.


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     xfree86: Free X11 implementation
(2)     xorg: Free X11 implementation

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
```



```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     openslp-ssl-dev: Development files for OpenSLP
(2)     openslp-dev: Development files for OpenSLP

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
```



```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     help2man: Generates man pages from program output
(2)     help2man-perl586: Generates man pages from program output
(3)     help2man-perl588: Generates man pages from program output

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
```


```
fink needs help picking an alternative to satisfy a virtual dependency. The candidates:

(1)     lynx-ssl: Dummy upgrade package for lynx with system-openssl
(2)     lynx: Console based web browser
(3)     links-ssl: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(4)     links: Lynx-like text WWW browser with tables
(5)     w3m-ssl: Upgrade package for w3m
(6)     w3m: Text-mode WWW browser with tables/frames
(7)     elinks: Development version of Links text WWW browser
(8)     elinks-ssl: Development version of Links text WWW browser

Pick one: [1] 
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
Validation of splitoffs failed.
The following package will be installed or updated:
 kpovmodeler
The following 117 additional packages will be installed:
 arts arts-dev arts-shlibs aspell aspell-dev aspell-shlibs atk1 atk1-shlibs autoconf automake1.8 automake1.9
 cyrus-sasl2-dev cyrus-sasl2-shlibs daemonic dbus-dev dbus-qt3-dev dbus-qt3-shlibs dbus-shlibs docbook-dsssl-nwalsh
 docbook-dtd docbook-utils docbook-xsl esound esound-bin esound-common esound-shlibs expat1 flex-devel fltk-x11
 fltk-x11-shlibs fontconfig2-dev fontconfig2-shlibs gettext-dev giflib giflib-bin giflib-shlibs glib2 glib2-dev
 glib2-shlibs glitz glitz-shlibs gtk+ gtk+-data gtk+-shlibs gtk+2 gtk+2-dev gtk+2-shlibs gtk-doc help2man imlib
 imlib-shlibs intltool kdebase3-unified kdebase3-unified-shlibs kdegraphics3-base kdelibs3-unified kdelibs3-unified-dev
 kdelibs3-unified-shlibs lcms lcms-shlibs lesstif lesstif-shlibs libidn libidn-shlibs libpaper1 libpaper1-dev
 libpaper1-shlibs libpng3 libpng3-shlibs libxml2 libxml2-bin libxml2-shlibs libxslt libxslt-bin libxslt-shlibs lua
 lua-shlibs lynx lynx-ssl netpbm netpbm-bin netpbm-shlibs netpbm10-shlibs openexr openexr-dev openjade openmotif3
 openmotif3-shlibs openslp-ssl-dev openslp-ssl-shlibs openssl097-shlibs pango1-xft2 pango1-xft2-dev pango1-xft2-shlibs
 poppler-qt3 poppler-qt3-shlibs poppler1 poppler1-shlibs povray qt3 qt3-designer qt3-doc qt3-linguist qt3-shlibs
 scrollkeeper system-tetex t1lib1 t1lib1-shlibs texi2html texinfo unsermake xdg-base xfontpath xfree86 xfree86-shlibs
 xml-parser-pm586 xpdf
Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
```


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

Tout a la fin de l'install, avant de re avoir le promp : 

Failed: can't install package system-tetex-20010808-15


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

Ce serait mieux que vous donniez le message d'erreur à la fin.
À tout hasard, peut-être pourriez-vous installer les fileutils distribués par fink. Il arrive que les versions de ces proposées par Mac OS X (ls, cp, etc.) posent problème.
Sinon, vous avez bien fait la mise à jour de X11 via _Mise à jour Logiciels_ ?
Chez moi, l'installation, entamée vers 16 h, se poursuit toujours sans problème.


----------



## kolbek (21 Janvier 2007)

les fileutils distribu&#233;s par fink ??? c'est quoi ?

et X11 ca s'installe avec le CD d'installation de MAC OS ou y a t il autre chose a faire ? comment savoir si x11 est install&#233; ?


----------



## FjRond (21 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> les fileutils distribu&#233;s par fink ??? c'est quoi ?
> 
> et X11 ca s'installe avec le CD d'installation de MAC OS ou y a t il autre chose a faire ? comment savoir si x11 est install&#233; ?


Vous n'aviez pas install&#233; X11, comme indiqu&#233; dans un post plus haut ? On ne peut rien faire avec fink ou MacPort sans Xcode, et presque rien sans X11. En tout cas, il est absolument n&#233;cessaire pour kpovmodeler qui requiert apparemment KDE. Pour l'installer, voir ce How to par exemple.
&#199;a se trouve sur le dvd d'installation de Mac OS X. Puis faites la mise &#224; jour.
Les fileutils sont un ensemble d'outils Unix n&#233;cessaires &#224; fink pour installer, indexer... les paquets. Ces outils existent d&#233;j&#224; dans Mac OS X (dans le r&#233;pertoire /usr/bin), mais il y a souvent des probl&#232;mes de version pour fink. Il est donc recommand&#233; de les installer avec fink.


----------



## FjRond (22 Janvier 2007)

Voilà, l'installation de kpovmodeler vient de s'acheminer après huit heures de compilation, sans aucun souci.


----------



## kolbek (22 Janvier 2007)

il fonctionne bien ?


----------



## FjRond (22 Janvier 2007)

kolbek a dit:


> il fonctionne bien ?



Ça m'en a l'air. Je l'ai ouvert. Mais je ne connais pas ce logiciel. C'est une version graphique de pov'ray pour kde.


----------

